# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  -=( Aluhotend-V5C )=- Jhead compatible hotend, now with bowden

## thejollygrimreaper

"AluhotendV5C"






The AluhotendV5C-1.75mm/3mm is designed for general use high resolution printing with PLA  , ABS and NYLON, The default nozzle size is 0.4mm, the hotend comes assembled and ready for use at temperatures up to 245c. It features a PTFE liner for a high degree of reliability ,This hotend requires a fan blowing on the heatsink for proper operation just like every other hotend and we also now have it in a bowden configuration for both 3mm and 1.75mm filament.


contact me via pm
email: thejollygrimreaper@gmail.com
irc: #reprap 


website:  www.3dindustriesaustralia.com.au
wiki link : Aluhotend wiki page
ebay:ebay link


*shipping is via standard Airmail and does not include a tracking number or insurance certain countries maybe excluded due to past trouble with unreliable mail delivery, if you aren't confident in your local mail service use the "pack and send" or "registered post" options available when you make your purchase.

----------


## Geoff

Nice, I literally was about to buy one of your hotend kits, and saw the hexagon off LearCNC for $70... sorta wishing I'd gotten yours now since you also visit here. I'll grab one of your hot ends in a day or so.

----------

